# G220 vs Mazda 3 MK2.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.............:wave:

I was contacted by an old friend on Briskoda who has helped me out on many occasions with my Superb, completing maintainence work, looking for some help with his new car..........:car:

Tom has been on Briskoda longer than I can remember but I have only once known him own a Skoda so when he told me he had got the new Mazda 3 as a company car I was a little shocked............:doublesho

Looking into the spec on the car I was however somewhat impressed and keen to see the car in the flesh to have an opinion on it.........

The car is a 2.2D Sport 185 bhp and comes with everything apart from Leather and Xenon's............

Tom contacted me on the Friday and we agreed to just complete a 'quick detail' on the car to lay some protection down for the winter.........:thumb:

So, Tom turned up on Sunday morning with the car looking as follows:














































*The Detail Process*

Time would be limited on the detail so the main focus was exterior but in this instance Tom intended to get the wheels off in his own time and seal them up so the first job on the list was to attend to the wheels.

I resorted to using Megs Wheel Brightner, EZ Wheel Brush and a Detailer Brush:










Megs Wheel Brightner was applied first:










This was then aggitated with the EZ Wheel Brush:



















Then I used a Detailer Brush:



















I then rinsed the arches:



















I then moved on to rinse the rest of the car:



















I then snow foamed the car:




























While the foam was dwelling I went around the car with the Megs APC and a Detailer brush - Petrol Cap:



















Door shuts:










I then rinsed the car:





































The car was then re-foamed:




























I then washed the car using the 2BM:























































Princess Liea was back on the scene ensuring I was doing the work properly:










I then went around the car applying Megs Last Touch:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:





































Being a 'lamp' designer, this return edge design didn't seem too clever:










I then went around the car taping up with some 3M 3434 tape:

















































































Tom and I then inspected the paintwork and I was amazed to find nothing at all on the paintwork..........:doublesho

The car only had around 75 miles on the clock and the paintwork was in immaculate condition, very little marks could be found, no poor prep by the dealer or anything..........:thumb:

I decided that I just wanted to get rid of any final contaminents on the paintwork and small defects using some Megs 205 and a 3M Polishing Pad:




























This added a nice gloss to the panel so I moved around the rest of the car:














































Tom was pleased with the results, hence all the pictures being taken......










I then went around and rinsed the car:




























Megs Last Touch was then applied and before I dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel I took time out for a biscuit:




























Tom then decided he wanted to get his hands dirty so out with the CG Jetseal 109 and an Applicator Pad to coat the wheels:



















Tom was more than happy for me to apply some Collinite 476s but I wanted to give it the Zaino treatment so started with Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










Which was then buffed off with a microfibre:



















Then I completed a Z6 Wipedown:










Then I applied two coats of Zaino Z2 using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Which was again buffed off with a microfibre cloth:




























Tom was then keen to make his exhaust look a little better so out with the Autosol and a microfibre cloth:




























Then I went for another Z6 Wipedown and finally some Zaino Z8 and a Microfibre cloth to buff up:



















Zaino Z-16 was then applied to the tyres via an Applicator Pad:



















Chris_VRS had provided me with some AG Lifeshine products so I applied some Glass Guard to the side windows via an Applicator Pad:










I then applied some Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad:










Megs Glass Cleaner was applied via some Glass Cleaner Cloths:



















The engine bay was in great condition so I applied some Megs APC where needed and wiped with a microfibre cloth:



















This was followed by some Aerospace 303 Protectant via an Applicator Pad:










No interior work as Tom had already been cleaning and Scotch Guarding the day before so onto the results...........

*The Results*






























































































































































































Simple quick detail this one but an enjoyable one, nice weather although maybe a little chilly.......

Only seen this car on the road, not seen any others and I have to say I was pretty impressed with the car, wouldn't have considered this if I had the choice but the spec and kit on the car is top drawer.........:thumb:

Thanks Tom and look forward to seeing some potential mods in the future............:car:

Comments good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks good, nice finish. 

I can't help but think that you are a touch overkill on a few steps, for example, snow foam again before washing. Going to all that trouble masking off every last bit of trim for a quick pass with Meguiars 205, and then rinsing afterwards? It just seems a little unnecessary, and a waste of product/time.


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Good work mate:thumb:


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Gaz W said:


> Looks good, nice finish.
> 
> I can't help but think that you are a touch overkill on a few steps, for example, snow foam again before washing. Going to all that trouble masking off every last bit of trim for a quick pass with Meguiars 205, and then rinsing afterwards? It just seems a little unnecessary, and a waste of product/time.


Agree in some ways but great pratice :thumb:


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

This is my car! 

Have to say, its always nice to meet up with you Simon! 

The car had been prepped really well by the supplying dealer, but did have a very greasy type of sealant all over it, so we wanted a second wash to make sure we got rid of it as best as possible 

For the 10mins masking up takes, its worth it to stop all the trims going horrible and white. And the dust on the car after polishing definitely justified the rinse off!!

It was remarkable how defect free the paint was, we couldn't find ANYTHING! The difference between before and after is still night and day though, and I'm dead chuffed 

The Mazda paint is lovely, lots of flake and quite a bit of depth. The photos don't do it justice... 

Thanks again for your work Simon, it looks first class!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Cracking, been looking forward to this one:thumb:

Seem's to be a rare car, not seen one on the road yet & a nice facelift of the original...maybe its just the wheel design but it looks rather 'under wheeled'


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Simon.

Cracking car too, nice touches on the facelift model. 

:thumb:


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks very nice Tom,
Good work Simon.


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Its not a facelift its a complete new car!!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

:thumb: I'm warming to Mazdas, you do seem to get a lot of bang for your buck so to speak.
Lovely colour too..


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Gaz W said:


> Looks good, nice finish.
> 
> I can't help but think that you are a touch overkill on a few steps, for example, snow foam again before washing. Going to all that trouble masking off every last bit of trim for a quick pass with Meguiars 205, and then rinsing afterwards? It just seems a little unnecessary, and a waste of product/time.


as thinking the same thing myself, but still, nice finish:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

neilb62 said:


> :thumb: I'm warming to Mazdas, you do seem to get a lot of bang for your buck so to speak.
> Lovely colour too..


Lovely cars to drive, i have a Mazda 6 and am well chuffed with it:thumb:


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Excellent work Mr. B, as per usual!

See you can't put that Zanio down! 

Lovely flake pop and wet look on the after pictures there.

I do like the new Mazda cars, something very understated but funky about them which i like. The design of this does remind me of the new Renault Megane for some reason. Its the front end and those sweeping pods.


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning Simon :wave:

Nice detail!

Man, I love Mazda styling these days. They can't do anything wrong at the mo!!! :argie:

I agree with the return edge on the rear lamps. Mazda seem to have some great ideas for lamp designs but aren't prepared to spend the extra for decent lamp suppliers resulting in a cheap-ish dare I say outcome! :tumbleweed: hey that's AL & Koito for you! :wall:

Nice detail/protection mind! :thumb:

Cheers

Drysponge


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work and a top finish:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> I can't help but think that you are a touch overkill on a few steps, for example, snow foam again before washing. Going to all that trouble masking off every last bit of trim for a quick pass with Meguiars 205, and then rinsing afterwards? It just seems a little unnecessary, and a waste of product/time.


Cheers for the input Gaz and I can see what your saying, as stated by Tom the car had a very greasy covering when it arrived and I wasn't happy that the first snow foam covering got everything off so I did another covering and then washed using this snow foam to help, didn't use that much product but I can see what your saying..........

With regards to taping the car up, if I had a new car the last thing I would want would be polish marks in the rubbers or plastic trim from the machine which may hit them, taping is quick and easy and works well for me.......



Chris_VRS said:


> Cracking, been looking forward to this one:thumb:
> 
> Seem's to be a rare car, not seen one on the road yet & a nice facelift of the original...maybe its just the wheel design but it looks rather 'under wheeled'


I do know what you mean Chris and I think Tom may have something on the cards for the future to put this right........:thumb:



SamurI said:


> I do like the new Mazda cars, something very understated but funky about them which i like. The design of this does remind me of the new Renault Megane for some reason. Its the front end and those sweeping pods.


Your spot on mate, the front does look a little Megane like but also I think the rear looks a little like the Astra's?



Drysponge said:


> Morning Simon :wave:
> 
> Nice detail!
> 
> ...


Hey Mart, do you get these out in Aus?

I was pretty impressed with the tooling of the orange side marker lens on the Head Lamp, very big tool and Koito have done well there but the Rear Lamp design wasn't clever at all, reckon we could have done a better job...........


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

I am happy to post a detailed review of the car with interior pics etc too when its got a few more miles under its belt, I certainly am VERY pleased with it though. 

Previously durability has been my prime concern, with Collinite 476S being my wax of choice, but I'm so glad I let Simon loose with the Zaino.

The paint does look pretty special in the flesh, the flake pops right out, and the deep, glossy wet look is very impressive. Who'd have thought silver could look so good!

Thumbs up to Mazda too though, their paints are all pretty damn nice imho.


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

You geek Simon!!

Yes I do plan on the Mazda genuine lowering springs (Eibach), and some genuine Mazda 18s, quite liking the dark silver ones on the RX8 

Astra? Megane? How VERY DARE YOU!!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Looks good, nice finish.
> 
> I can't help but think that you are a touch overkill on a few steps, for example, snow foam again before washing.


I always snow foam again before washing....I find it helps out with the slickness and further reduces the chance of inflicting more damage to the paint :thumb:

Anway to the OP,

Car looks good, and I really like the zaino finish, brings up the colour well....I may need to look into this stuff......

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nuclear Tom said:


> You geek Simon!!
> 
> Yes I do plan on the Mazda genuine lowering springs (Eibach), and some genuine Mazda 18s, quite liking the dark silver ones on the RX8
> 
> Astra? Megane? How VERY DARE YOU!!!!


:lol:

Just messing.........


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si, Very nice motor too............:thumb:

Setup looks spot on.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Work mate :thumb:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Nuclear Tom said:


> Astra? Megane? How VERY DARE YOU!!!!


It's Japanese Tom; they have to copy someone! :lol:

Very nice job, as already said. Do agree with Baker on that rear light design though; very odd and didn't realise they stuck out so much!

Enjoy it! :car:

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Top work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Steve! I am enjoying it, thats for sure.



Wardy said:


> Very nice job, as already said. Do agree with Baker on that rear light design though; very odd and didn't realise they stuck out so much!


Its not that they stick out, its that the soap suds sit in the return around the edge  Have to flush them through with clean water every time its washed, a bit of a pain.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:

I don't know how you fit it all in a day!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great job
Nice mazda:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb again Simon - very nice car too 

(a certain package will be in the post for you tomorrow)


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm overwhelmed with all the love for the Mazda!

If I posted some pics of how it looked now, Simon would be disgusted


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wardy said:


> It's Japanese Tom; they have to copy someone! :lol:
> 
> Very nice job, as already said. Do agree with Baker on that rear light design though; very odd and didn't realise they stuck out so much!
> 
> ...


As detailed by Tom, the lamp design is interesting as there is a return edge molded onto the Outer Lens that is fluted on the inside to prevent you seeing behind the lamp. Because the Outer Lens is clear and when the water gets behind this feature it sticks out like a sore thumb. Most lamps will have a dark band around the outside to prevent this happening either in red, black or grey and this is unfortunately another reason why clear rear lamps for me are a no, no...........



ahaydock said:


> I don't know how you fit it all in a day!


This was only a quick job mate, from 10 until 3pm IIRC?



fiestadetailer said:


> (a certain package will be in the post for you tomorrow)


Thanks Kev, looking forward to trying the new product out.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nuclear Tom said:


> If I posted some pics of how it looked now, Simon would be disgusted


:lol:

No matter what gets posted on here Tom, the cars will always get dirty, mine included but with the protection on there, your next wash will be easy peazy!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

nice work


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Great job!! I am taking delivery of a 1.6D TS on monday in the very same colour!! The new car looks great. As stated before it is a new car not a facelift!!

Paul


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Great Detail as always - and what a car! 2.2D and 185bhp - didn't even know they did that combo but that's looking like a serious contender to replace the Fabia - my mum's got a Mk1 Mazda 3 TS2 and it's so nice to drive (apart from the 1.6 petrol lol).

Quick Update from me: booked a test drive.

Handily my mate in his 120D is going to come along so we can..ahem...compare


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Indeed. I didn't know they existed either!

As I'm an ex-Fabia vRS owner, I can assure you the Mazda is better in every way, you will NOT be disappointed.

Try and get a demo in one with a few miles on the clock, they are tight as a drum for a few thousand miles - mines starting to loosen up a bit now with 1100 miles on the clock...


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Well Simon, as its been a good 18+ months since I detailed (or cleaned even) a car, I've just been relieved of nearly £200 - MFs, buckets, pressure washer, drying towel etc etc... I intend to keep on top of it.

Until I can get hold of some Zaino, I'll be topping up with the Pinnacle spray wax I have.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Nuclear Tom said:


> Indeed. I didn't know they existed either!
> 
> As I'm an ex-Fabia vRS owner, I can assure you the Mazda is better in every way, you will NOT be disappointed.
> 
> Try and get a demo in one with a few miles on the clock, they are tight as a drum for a few thousand miles - mines starting to loosen up a bit now with 1100 miles on the clock...


Aha - that's good to hear.

We've always had something for Mazda's in our family - My parents had a G Reg 626 Sport from new and it was a brilliant car - they've had a fair few other makes but now they are both back on Mazda's (mum's got the 3, dads for the 6) - cracking cars in terms of reliability and enjoyment, now it looks like they've upped the interior trim quality.

If you don't mind me asking, how much did yours set you back? PM the answer if you don't want it to be public knowledge


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Don't expect massive discounts brand new, but I've seen ex-demos up for around £16k which seems like excellent value.

Mine is leased (company car - I do intend to buy it though!)


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Another stunning detail mate. :thumb:


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

took delivery of my 3 1.6D TS yesterday!! Well pleased with it just need a break in the weather to do a winter prep on it!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mini One Cabrio said:


> took delivery of my 3 1.6D TS yesterday!! Well pleased with it just need a break in the weather to do a winter prep on it!!


Glad your happy with it mate, only seen another one on the road since working on Toms..........:car:


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm still yet to see another on the road! And I do 500+ miles a week... 

My Nilfilsk turned up yesterday, so hoping to get the HD lance out at the weekend


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nuclear Tom said:


> I'm still yet to see another on the road! And I do 500+ miles a week...
> 
> My Nilfilsk turned up yesterday, so hoping to get the HD lance out at the weekend


Check you out with your new toy........:thumb:


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Check you out with your new toy........:thumb:


Went mad on MFs too, lots of nice yellow Costco ones, and some plush fluffy Dodo buffing ones too, oh and new Eurow wash mitts, and I bought a steam cleaner (for Aimee's seats in the Corolla really), and new clear buckets with lids, and lots of products... ho hum its all worth it :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nuclear Tom said:


> Went mad on MFs too, lots of nice yellow Costco ones, and some plush fluffy Dodo buffing ones too, oh and new Eurow wash mitts, and I bought a steam cleaner (for Aimee's seats in the Corolla really), and new clear buckets with lids, and lots of products... ho hum its all worth it :thumb:


Far play then.........:thumb:


----------

